# How Loud Can You Go?



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I'm a scaractor at an amusement park Haunt and one thing I'd like to do this year is crank up the intensity, mainly by cranking up the volume. We all know chainsaws are VERY loud and are extremely effective, but I was just curious: Do any of you have any alternatives to chainsaws that are louder/scarier, and area easier to work with? 

Thanks!

~VS


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thunder in surround sound that rattles the house next door. With sequenced lightening that can be seen from blocks away


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

air horns, air raid sirens, whistle, etc. Anything that would seem out of place at a haunt makes it even scarier and more unnerving.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

There's loud, and then there is TOO loud. And I'm not saying that cuz I'm old (LOL). If you are grabbing your ears cuz the sound hurts, it takes away from the scare factor, as now you are just pizzed cuz your ears hurt and not scared anymore.

I find sound effects out of place very creepy as well. Pathetically crying woman (not screaming but sobbing)..human voice humming happily...skipping/stuck children's music..


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

instead of a chain saw we used a "saws all" we put a crap load of electrical table around the blade and it worked like a charm. its not loader than a chain saw but it was different


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*Scraping Shovel!*

One prop that works really well is a square shovel scraping/dragging it fast on the cement. It's very startling and scares the crap out of people and works great.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If it's part of a static display and not something you need to carry around, laying into a piece of steel with an angle grinder makes a hellacious sound. Depending on the composition of the steel, you can get the added bonus of some muy wikkid sparks.


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

See my only problem is, said machine/prop needs to be cordless & safe. I work at Valleyscare which is a pro-Haunt & they don't allow any funny business when it comes to safety.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

A Tesla coil is pretty loud, especially with an open spark gap. (though obviously not cordless...unless you have a good bank of batteries! ) About like a string of black cat firecrackers going off at your feet every time the button is pressed. The last time I ran mine in the back yard, the neighbor came running out...said he though their air conditioner was blowing up.


----------

